# I'm going to kill my neighbor



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AAAHHHHH! I just saw my neighbor spray my dog with poison! This old hag next door has been messing with us all year. She called the cops on us saying we we training our dogs to attack people cause we have a spring pole. We all know it's for exercise and play. So they some kids tried to go in our back yard and broke our gate. The dogs don't run they were in front waiting to come inside. The hag couldn't be nice and say people were trying to break in and you dogs got out, she said I called animal control better get your mutts. Uh, they both came right in no prob, and it wasn't really their fault. So were in side watching TV and Marley starts barking like crazy. My B.F. opened the bathroom window and heard her say, " watch out dog or I'm gunna poison you!" so we go running out the back door and catch her spraying round up on him! I swear I was gunna jump the fence and kill her! So the cops won't do any thing witch is B.S cause that's obviously cruilty. I'm so mad right now I don't even know what to do. Seriously now I have to inspect the yard for poison food when I let them out cause I know what she's gunna do. What should I do I don't want thins crazy old hag to kill my dogs. I can't be here all the time and It's hard to be out there every time they are. I scared shes gunna try to slip them a poison hot dog. Marley was tought from a puppy to not ever take food from anyone unless I say it's ok, but Dosia likes people and food. What should I do?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OMFG..... what a demented neighbor!!!.... number one... go to the store buy like 5 gallons of bleach and bleach her yard tonight over the fence... if you have a hose that's long enough you can water down the bleach smell if you even care. This is disgusting, I know it sucks, but you really should walk the pups from now on instead of putting them out back


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wow.. 2 in one day... i hate f*****g neighbors..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you looked into filing a report on her & filing a restraining order against her? Try calling animal control & see how it's best to approach the problem with your crazy neighbor calmly & rationally. She's already threatened your dogs life, you & your bf both heard her say that so you're one another's witness. I don't trust anyone in the slightest & agree with indigo, you should walk them from now on or at least stand at the door & watch the dogs while they potty. Then bring them in immediately after. Don't say another word to her & don't even acknowledge her, try writing & certify mailing her a letter about your concerns & stay 'professional' & calm & keep copies. Just because one cop was a douche about the complaint doesn't mean you can't call the police department & speak with dispatch. Explain the situation to dispatch & report the cop's name & badge number who originally blew off the first complaint. He could get in trouble for not doing his job, which is protecting & SERVING. Which he did not do, complain again to the local station's dispatch, remember to say this is a non emergency call.

Good luck, stay safe & happy holidays!


One more thing, write everything that happened down on paper first before reporting a non emergency crisis.be sure to include dates, times, names & how the event transpired. Writing everything down is not only evidence & but will help explain the situation thoroughly in case you get emotional.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Or make a News story out of it


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

werd... Fox news is good at covering anything the other stations wont do


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Write nasty things with salt on her lawn  It'll take a few days to kill the grass, but the profanity will be there till new grass grows lol.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Write nasty things with salt on her lawn  It'll take a few days to kill the grass, but the profanity will be there till new grass grows lol.


LOL Classic


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate to say this but go to Wal-Mart, buy a Fip camcorder and a cheap tripod, and bait the old hag!

Of course dont do something that might temporize your dogs health as bait but something that will hold up in court to set a PFA/restraining order on her. You might have to initially pay for the filling fees and all but you will also have to go to court for it and when found guilty of any harassment/abuse that PFA is brought on with she will have to pay for it all!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

so sorry to hear about your crazy neighbor. its times like this that make us all mad and decisions that are made out of emotion are not always the best. you need to take a step back and think this one out fully. there are really 3 options for you:

1) confront her make her life hell and intimidate her until you can break her mentaly or if necessary physically. the out come of this could be one of 2 things. either you win and she cowers back into the house and you never have to deal with this again. or she call the pollice files a lawsuit against you and it just ads to the bad press.

2) try talking some sense into her. ask her why she is behaving the way she is. people are always wound up in there own emotions which force them to make or behave a certain way. maybe our breed reminds her of some sort of traumatic experience. maybe there is a solution here that could come out of negotiation.

3) if the either 2 are not an option for you maybe finding somewhere else to live might be your only option. the last thing you want is this crazy biatch harming you or your dogs. by her spraying round up on your dog she has crossed the line. who knows what else she is capable of.

i feel for you i really do. some people are just plain stupid or crazy and from what you have shared with us it seems like you have one of these people living right beside you. please keep us posted with what happens. and remember whatever way you choose to go make your decision based on whats best for you dont make your decision out of haste.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They've been couch potatoes all day so they're taking it ok. We're going to be moving soon so they're gunna be watched closely until then. I just get so mad, my dogs don't run the neighbor hood or bark all day so I really don't know what her prob. is. Oh well they like the couch.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> They've been couch potatoes all day so they're taking it ok. We're going to be moving soon so they're gunna be watched closely until then. I just get so mad, my dogs don't run the neighbor hood or bark all day so I really don't know what her prob. is. Oh well they like the couch.


what can you say some people are just close minded. sounds like your neighbor might just be one of those people. congrats on the move and best of luck with the new neighbors. hopefully you get some decent peeps.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

My suggestion is build a secure, or buy a secure steel dog run, and limit your dogs free reign on the yard to times when you can be outside to supervise. Then when you can, bring them in the house. When you are not home and they cannot be left in the house then make sure their run is secure and away from fences, and that your yard is secure as well. Put up security cameras if you wish, and they don't even have to work (however they are more effective if an incident does occur). That is if you keep them outside all of the time... Otherwise I agree with Shana, walk the pups, wear em out and bring em inside. No telling what that old bag might try next


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm so thankful for great neighbors.... i'd have kicked that old bag's booty! my dogs are my babies and you don't mess with them!


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

this same thing happend to my uncles dogs back in 2000. his neighbors would always try to throw old bones or anything that would do serious harm to the dogs. so one day my uncle just got fed up with the guy went over there with a baseball bat and threatend to kick his a$$ if he found anything in his yard that wasnt supose to be there. the guy finaly got the message and stoped. you should try scaring her it might work


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> this same thing happend to my uncles dogs back in 2000. his neighbors would always try to throw old bones or anything that would do serious harm to the dogs. so one day my uncle just got fed up with the guy went over there with a baseball bat and threatend to kick his a$$ if he found anything in his yard that wasnt supose to be there. the guy finaly got the message and stoped. you should try scaring her it might work


I like the way you and your uncle think


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I like the way you and your uncle think


 those dogs are family and we would do anything to protect them and anyone els in the family


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

F a letter F the cops and F a judge! I would gladly spend a night in jail to get my point across on that one. Old lady or not it would not be pretty and if I see you near my dogs again I am coming back.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So about an hour ago I went out to take the boys potty and I kept the porch light off. I stood on the porch the whole time and wouldn't you know it, her 18 and 20 year old grand sons were trying to call my dogs to the fence by their names. Holy crap was I heated. They stayed back from the fence and just barked cause they don't know them at all. They didn't even see me so I flew off the handle. I told them don't ever call or approach my dogs again or I'm gunna f**k you up. And they ran inside. My B.F. saw them leaving and also gave them an ear full. We just cleaned the garage so when we leave one is in there the other is in the house. Man I can't believe these people.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> OMFG..... what a demented neighbor!!!.... number one... go to the store buy like 5 gallons of bleach and bleach her yard tonight over the fence... if you have a hose that's long enough you can water down the bleach smell if you even care. This is disgusting, I know it sucks, but you really should walk the pups from now on instead of putting them out back


:rofl::rofl::clap::clap: for sure.... (have to file a complaint, and be a the bigot neighbor everyone hates) For isntance it may be legal but if a complaint was issued, and in this situation, you should file a complaint and also contact your ASPCA. But spraying your dog with poison is definitely animal crulelty...


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe it is product tampering also. Use of a product in a manner which it was not intended. ( IDK )


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> So about an hour ago I went out to take the boys potty and I kept the porch light off. I stood on the porch the whole time and wouldn't you know it, her 18 and 20 year old grand sons were trying to call my dogs to the fence by their names. Holy crap was I heated. They stayed back from the fence and just barked cause they don't know them at all. They didn't even see me so I flew off the handle. I told them don't ever call or approach my dogs again or I'm gunna f**k you up. And they ran inside. My B.F. saw them leaving and also gave them an ear full. We just cleaned the garage so when we leave one is in there the other is in the house. Man I can't believe these people.


In the state of Florida, you have the right to shoot to kill if you feel threatened! There's even a billboard that serves as warning when crossing the state line.  Not sure where you live but those people sound like they have no boundaries & it sounds like your dogs even have a sense of uncertainty about them. Which emphasizes the fact these people are truly pHU(T in the membrains... Perhaps letter isn't the best approach with them. But for those that 'disagree' by mentioning a letter & going through legal action, I'm simply looking out not only for your safety & security but the dogs as well. Some of the advice about harassing the old wench is funny & would be nice to do if you could get away with it. But in retrospect what if you guys happen to get in trouble, where would that leave not only you guys but the dogs?? Revenge is sweet but there's consequences & always a better route to take. Young people & our breed of dog already get disrespected as it is, no reason to add to the cause of effect.

Keep us posted, keep venting & H.E double hockeystix with those buttmunches... In the end, everyone gets theirs, trust in Karma


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> So about an hour ago I went out to take the boys potty and I kept the porch light off. I stood on the porch the whole time and wouldn't you know it, her 18 and 20 year old grand sons were trying to call my dogs to the fence by their names. Holy crap was I heated. They stayed back from the fence and just barked cause they don't know them at all. They didn't even see me so I flew off the handle. I told them don't ever call or approach my dogs again or I'm gunna f**k you up. And they ran inside. My B.F. saw them leaving and also gave them an ear full. We just cleaned the garage so when we leave one is in there the other is in the house. Man I can't believe these people.


Your gonna have to make a point some how... legally, or in the manner everyone understands, an a__whoopin'. My house was robbed 6 years ago and 4 puppies were taken while I was out with the other pups at a swat meet. My neighbor who despised me and my dogs, was glad to let me know who came by house, well Hooch and I started kickn doors in, one guy had his buddies and was sittin' on his pistol but had no time, Hooch was on him... I hate crack heads... Meth/Crack its all the same crap... People on it will do the stupidest sht. Anyway this guy and my OWN cousin ganked my pups, because I would not breed my stud to their dog, and would not trade for CRAP I dont need. My dogs had been used for hog hunting, hog fights, and what ever else who knows what else. I caught up with him after returning from Idaho one summer and kicked my cousins tail real good, and wouldn't you know, the dopeheads are still shufflin my stock around. Bottom line is CYA.. Cover Your As~


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa, thats crazy...Some people have the nerve...I'd try to keep the dogs away from the gates cause she may try to posion them again with food(rat posion ) or who know what...GOD FORBID this happens, but you never now..I hope all goes well...Or we gonna have to pay her a visit gg g g ggg P UNIT!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Or make a News story out of it


:goodpost::goodpost:

VERY VERY GOOD IDEA!!!!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> So about an hour ago I went out to take the boys potty and I kept the porch light off. I stood on the porch the whole time and wouldn't you know it, her 18 and 20 year old grand sons were trying to call my dogs to the fence by their names. Holy crap was I heated. They stayed back from the fence and just barked cause they don't know them at all. They didn't even see me so I flew off the handle. I told them don't ever call or approach my dogs again or I'm gunna f**k you up. And they ran inside. My B.F. saw them leaving and also gave them an ear full. We just cleaned the garage so when we leave one is in there the other is in the house. Man I can't believe these people.


seriously...WTF... is wrong with people Be sure to record any conversation with her sercretly or anything she says regarding the dogs. What a f***ing C**T wtf...omg... I'm p/o'd at the moment and i'm not even the owner of the dagoom dogs...UUUGHHHHH


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> In the state of Florida, you have the right to shoot to kill if you feel threatened! There's even a billboard that serves as warning when crossing the state line.  Not sure where you live but those people sound like they have no boundaries & it sounds like your dogs even have a sense of uncertainty about them. Which emphasizes the fact these people are truly pHU(T in the membrains... Perhaps letter isn't the best approach with them. But for those that 'disagree' by mentioning a letter & going through legal action, I'm simply looking out not only for your safety & security but the dogs as well. Some of the advice about harassing the old wench is funny & would be nice to do if you could get away with it. But in retrospect what if you guys happen to get in trouble, where would that leave not only you guys but the dogs?? Revenge is sweet but there's consequences & always a better route to take. Young people & our breed of dog already get disrespected as it is, no reason to add to the cause of effect.
> 
> Keep us posted, keep venting & H.E double hockeystix with those buttmunches... In the end, everyone gets theirs, trust in Karma


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

1.watch them go potty 
2. take a bag of dog poop and light it on fire in her yard and then call her and say you have a fire in your back yard and she will go WHAT IN THE NAME OF ME 


and it will be funny to watch lol


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL Carley

set up a camera though, thats an absolute must. cops can not ignore evidence. as much as any of us would love to take it into our own hands, and some of us probably would, you have to take the smart route and get this old B of an old lady legally. It will help send a great message to anyone who hears about it, and you will have set urself up to possibly get some good media attention towards our breed.

Besides the camera route I would personally approach her front door, ring the doorbell and have a serious talk with her. Be civil, ask lots of questions, and have something in your pocket recording the whole conversation. Do everything you can to get this woman legally.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We tried to go talk to her but she yelled get off my property through the door. And the security cams went back up, we have 4 surrounding the back yard. I swear I'll kill her if some thing happens. Marley is almost 10, I got him when he was 4 weeks old. His mom was sick and wouldn't feed them. We been together ever since. He isn't just my dog he's my first kid, and I love him more than words can say.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Do they make proximity collar's for annoying neighbor's? A shock when she gets near your dog might help


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

kg420 said:


> We tried to go talk to her but she yelled get off my property through the door. And the security cams went back up, we have 4 surrounding the back yard. I swear I'll kill her if some thing happens. Marley is almost 10, I got him when he was 4 weeks old. His mom was sick and wouldn't feed them. We been together ever since. He isn't just my dog he's my first kid, and I love him more than words can say.


Catch her off her property, heck follow her to the store, insist on her talking with you. If she still refuses bring up the dogs here what she has to say. Make sure to have that trusty recorder on 

Theres ways to catch unruly people in any situation, you just gotta think outside the box.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good Idea my cell has a sound recorder that I can switch to memory. I can get about an hour of audio with it it should do the trick.


----------

